# Gilbert Melendez vs Josh Thomson - Strikeforce 10 - Full Fight Video



## fighter123 (Jun 19, 2008)

Gilbert Melendez vs Josh Thomson - Strikeforce 10 - Full Fight Video - up over at MMA BloodBath - http://www.mmabloodbath.com :thumb02:

http://mmabloodbath.blogspot.com/2008/06/gilbert-melendez-vs-josh-thomson.html

HDNet FIGHTS presents Strikeforce 10 - The Strikeforce Lightweight Championship Title Fight - Strikeforce Champion, Gilbert “El Nino” Melendez (14-1) vs challenger, Josh “The Punk” Thomson (14-2). Awesome fight... Enjoy! 


More fights from the event:

Jeremiah Metcalf vs Raymond Daniels - Strikeforce 10:
http://mmabloodbath.blogspot.com/2008/06/jeremiah-metcalf-vs-raymond-daniels.html

Billy Evangelista vs Nam Phan - Strikeforce 10:
http://mmabloodbath.blogspot.com/2008/06/billy-evangelista-vs-nam-phan.html


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

thank you man just waht i was looking for


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Good link. 

Gilbert Melendez lost alot of his polished reputation in this fight.

He really got worked, Thompson clearly dominated him.


----------

